# Tortoise safe slug repellent?!



## JaymeFrances (May 22, 2017)

Hey!
So I'm growing all of my tortoises food in my garden, looks beautiful and free food!
My only issue is that the slugs and snails like free food too... is there any slug and snail repellents that I can use safely? Maybe copper tape?


----------



## JoesMum (May 22, 2017)

I assume your tort isn't outside with the plants? They grow better outside the tort enclosure. 

This widens the range of slug pellets you can use too. Basically, if you can use it round a human salad crop then you can use it round plants grow for your tort. Just don't let your tort roam where you put the pellets down


----------



## JaymeFrances (May 22, 2017)

Brilliant Joesmum thankyou! Nope baby hasn't made it outside yet because of the weather but this week looks promising!! She just bulldozes whatever I put in her enclosure so I buy the odd plant off the market for her to trash! I am assured they're untreated!!


----------



## Jeremiah briggs (May 22, 2017)

I've heard of using a saucer with beer in it. Some ting in the beer draws them in and they drown.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2017)

From the 'net:


*
• Watering Schedule 
Far and away the best course of action against slugs in your garden is a simple adjustment in the watering schedule. Slugs are most active at night and are most efficient in damp conditions. Avoid watering your garden in the evening if you have a slug problem. Water in the morning - the surface soil will be dry by evening. Studies show this can reduce slug damage by 80%.

• Seaweed
If you have access to seaweed, it's well worth the effort to gather. Seaweed is not only a good soil amendment for the garden, it's a natural repellent for slugs. Mulch with seaweed around the base of plants or perimeter of bed. Pile it on 3" to 4" thick - when it dries it will shrink to just an inch or so deep. Seaweed is salty and slugs avoid salt. Push the seaweed away from plant stems so it's not in direct contact. During hot weather, seaweed will dry and become very rough which also deters the slugs.

• Copper
Small strips of copper can be placed around flower pots or raised beds as obstructions for slugs to crawl over. Cut 2" strips of thin copper and wrap around the lower part of flower pots, like a ribbon. Or set the strips in the soil on edge, making a "fence" for the slugs to climb. Check to make sure no vegetation hangs over the copper which might provide a 'bridge' for the slugs. Copper barriers also work well around wood barrels used as planters.

A non-toxic copper-based metallic mesh Slug Shield is available which can be wrapped around the stem of plants and acts as a barrier to slugs. When slugs come in contact with the mesh they receive an electric-like shock. The mesh also serves as a physical barrier. These slug shields are reusable, long-lasting and weather-proof.

• Diatomaceous Earth
Diatomaceous earth (Also known as "Insect Dust") is the sharp, jagged skeletal remains of microscopic creatures. It lacerates soft-bodied pests, causing them to dehydrate. A powdery granular material, it can be sprinkled around garden beds or individual plants, and can be mixed with water to make a foliar spray.

Diatomaceous earth is less effective when wet, so use during dry weather. Wear protective gear when applying, as it can irritate eyes and lungs. Be sure to buy natural or agricultural grade diatomaceous earth, not pool grade which has smoother edges and is far less effective. Click for more information or to purchase Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth. 

• Electronic "slug fence"
An electronic slug fence is a non-toxic, safe method for keeping slugs out of garden or flower beds. TheSlugs Away fence is a 24-foot long, 5" ribbon-like barrier that runs off a 9 volt battery. When a slug or snail comes in contact with the fence, it receives a mild static sensation that is undetectable to animals and humans. This does not kill the slug, it cause it to look elsewhere for forage. The battery will power the fence for about 8 months before needing to be replaced. Extension kits are availabe for increased coverage. The electronic fence will repel slugs and snails, but is harmless to people and pets.

• Lava Rock
Like diatomaceous earth, the abrasive surface of lava rock will be avoided by slugs. Lava rock can be used as a barrier around plantings, but should be left mostly above soil level, otherwise dirt or vegetation soon forms a bridge for slugs to cross.

• Salt
If all else fails, go out at night with the salt shaker and a flashlight. Look at the plants which have been getting the most damage and inspect the leaves, including the undersides. Sprinkle a bit of salt on the slug and it will kill it quickly. Not particularly pleasant, but use as a last resort. (Note: some sources caution the use of salt, as it adds a toxic element to the soil. This has not been our experience, especially as very little salt is used.)• Beer
Slugs are attracted to beer. Set a small amount of beer in a shallow wide jar buried in the soil up to its neck. Slugs will crawl in and drown. Take the jar lid and prop it up with a small stick so rain won't dilute the beer. Leave space for slugs to enter the trap.• Overturned Flowerpots, Grapefruit Halves, Board on Ground
Overturned flowerpots, with a stone placed under the rim to tilt it up a bit, will attract slugs. Leave overnight, and you'll find the slugs inside in the morning. Grapefruit halves work the same way, with the added advantage of the scent of the fruit as bait.

Another trap method, perhaps the simplest of all, is to set a wide board on the ground by the affected area. Slugs will hide under the board by day. Simply flip the board over during the day to reveal the culprits. Black plastic sheeting also works the same way.

• Garlic-based slug repellents
Laboratory tests at the University of Newcastle-Upon-Tyne (UK) revealed that a highly refined garlic product (ECOguard produced by ECOspray Ltd, a British company that makes organic pesticides) was an effective slug killer. Look for garlic-based slug deterrents which will be emerging under various brand names, as well as ECOguard.• Coffee grounds; new caffeine-based slug/snail poisons
Coffee grounds scattered on top of the soil will deter slugs. The horticultural side effects of using strong grounds such as espresso on the garden, however, are less certain. When using coffee grouds, moderation is advised.

A study in June 2002 reported in the journal Nature found that slugs and snails are killed when sprayed with a caffeine solution, and that spraying plants with this solution prevents slugs from eating them. The percentage of caffeine required in a spray (1 - 2%) is greater than what is found in a cup of coffee (.05 - 07%), so homemade sprays are not as effective. Look for new commercial sprays which are caffeine-based.
*


----------



## JoesMum (May 22, 2017)

All good from @Yvonne G except the watering schedule. 

Californian rain is probably easier to control that British rain  

Although, having had diabolical weather last week, we seem to be in for a mini heatwave this week with some places possibly hitting 30C/86F. We think that is very hot  If it lasts the summer we will be amazed!


----------



## JaymeFrances (May 22, 2017)

I use copper tape on some of my pots (hosta and hebe) at the moment so I've just ordered some more for the pots! It's just the actual garden that I'm having issues with... pre tort I used grazers G2 formula which is amazing but I'm not sure how safe


----------



## TammyJ (May 22, 2017)

JaymeFrances said:


> Hey!
> So I'm growing all of my tortoises food in my garden, looks beautiful and free food!
> My only issue is that the slugs and snails like free food too... is there any slug and snail repellents that I can use safely? Maybe copper tape?


What kind of tortoises do you have?
My red foot tortoises love a meal of slugs or snails and it's good for them! So maybe you can "kill two snails with one tortoise". Before any attempt at using any repellant/bait on the snails/slugs, of course.


----------



## JoesMum (May 22, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> What kind of tortoises do you have?
> My red foot tortoises love a meal of slugs or snails and it's good for them! So maybe you can "kill two snails with one tortoise". Before any attempt at using any repellant/bait on the snails/slugs, of course.


Hermann's - a veggie - unlike RFs


----------



## JaymeFrances (May 22, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> What kind of tortoises do you have?
> My red foot tortoises love a meal of slugs or snails and it's good for them! So maybe you can "kill two snails with one tortoise". Before any attempt at using any repellant/bait on the snails/slugs, of course.


I have a horsefield TammyJ so I'm afraid she isn't allowed the slugs and snails!


----------

